# The PTSD Foundation of America & Camp Hope



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

If you or anyone you know is a combat veteran dealing with PTS, this organization is here to help with peer to peer counseling.

http://ptsdusa.org

http://ptsdusa.org/camp-hope/

http://ptsdusa.org/about-us/our-mission/

PTSD Foundation of America is a non-profit organization dedicated to mentoring to our combat veterans and their families with post traumatic stress. Many warriors are coming home with visible wounds; countless others are coming home with scars we cannot see, wounded souls from witnessing the horrors of war over and over again â€" PTSD. We feel it is our duty as Americans to help these mighty warriors and their families adjust and find their new normal.

Feel free to PM me with any questions you may have about our organization, we are based in Houston, but have a presence on base at Ft. Hood, San Antonio, Rockport as well as 7 other states.


----------

